# Watermelons explode in China



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Watermelons explode in China as farmers apply too many growth chemicals to their crops by Mike Adams, the Health Ranger (NaturalNews) Beyond melamine in the powdered milk and plastic in the rice, Chinese farmers have managed to achieve a little more food history with a new chemical monstrosity: Exploding watermelons. This was accomplished by applying [...]

*Read More...*


----------

